# Green Spot Algae



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It doesn't look like it.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Anubias and Java Fern must be shaded or in low levels of light.
If not one of those it ends up like what you have.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Anubias and Java Fern must be shaded or in low levels of light.
> If not one of those it ends up like what you have.


Not really. It can be placed in higher light levels and still be algae-free.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Any ideas on what it is? It is on nearly all my plants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

GSA and typically it doesn't get on faster growing type plants unless there is no current and higher light is there.
Pictures of other plants would help make the identifying sure.
Which light do you use in there ? How long are they on for each day ?
What size tank is it ?
Do you use ferts and which kind if so. Do you use any type of CO2 ?
Also a goo picture of the whole tank would help.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> GSA and typically it doesn't get on faster growing type plants unless there is no current and higher light is there.
> Pictures of other plants would help make the identifying sure.
> Which light do you use in there ? How long are they on for each day ?
> What size tank is it ?
> ...



Thanks


Here is the full tank. 










Close up of some of the plants










Looking down from the top











Specs

I use BuildMyLED 6500k. Lights are on 7 hours at 65%. 

75 gallon tank

CO2 - drop checker light green

Fertilizer - I used to use EI. It didn't seem to make a difference. I am planning on starting up again. 

Water change 50% - once a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I believe that what Solcielo lawrencia was referring to in his above post was those tanks/w lots of current that also have lots of stemmed plants in them can support algae free Anubias and Java Fern. Perhaps most of them also have CO2 in use.
These conditions can be had in your tank IF the plants have enough nutrients.
High(er) light and CO2 without ferts will stall plant growth. You have enough plants for them to use up all the nutrients and when just one runs out completely plant growth all but stops. Plant growth is the key to keeping out algae but it requires a balance of those three things..light/CO2/ferts. And nothing like a perfect balance either.
But does need enough ferts/CO2 to supply the growth rate promoted by the light.
EI is a safe saturation level of ferts given that you do the water changes.
Unfortunately damaged leaves do not "repair" so look for better growth/condition on newer leaves that come out after you go back to using the ferts.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think that is GSA, rather it is a red alga like BBA. Bad stuff! It is likely taking over due to not so fast growing plants, too much light and not enough CO2 for the situation like many algae. Excel squirted on algae and left to marinate for 15-20 minutes with the pumps off will kill the algae and your clean up crew might eat it up once algae is 'cooked' but Excel can also damage the plant leaves. I can see stunted growth on the view from the top, your plants aren't doing well. 

Good you can dim the lights. Dim them more!

I found that although my tap water had some GH it wasn't quite enough for some plants, particularly Rotalas. Added a bit of GH booster and they stopped stunting. More CO2, nothing. More NPK+micros, nothing. GH booster, happy plants. And some plants are phosphate HOGS. I thought pennywort was happy but after adding more P the leaves and roots doubled in size, not actually sure that is a good thing though as the stuff is already a fast growing weed. Anubias really likes phosphate as well. Try different amounts of the different powders, up to double the suggested amount in the EI sticky thread, and keep track of what you are doing. There may be some particular combination that works best for your tank.

Algae coming off leaves isn't the same as damaged leaves repairing themselves. Under the algae may be a perfectly healthy leaf. I have had Anubias lose GSA and not lose any leaves.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I decided to restart this tank. I pulled out all plants and rearranged my hard scape. Based on your advice I added 4 new plants that grow fast or very fast and replanted clean plants. I changed the location of the low light plants and adjusted my light so it can be raised. 

Thanks for taking the time to respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

i see BBA there, not GSA


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

jlfkona said:


> Fertilizer - I used to use EI. It didn't seem to make a difference. I am planning on starting up again.


I think you are now seeing the difference.


----------

